# What would you do?



## Desert619 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tryouts are here!! Ok so here's the question on what would you do?

DD was offered a spot at her existing club for the B team which might play sdda 2 this year. It would be her 4th year on the same B team. She is currently a player that gets 100% playing time and is an impact player for her Team.

Another smaller club is very interested in her for their flight 1 team. DD of course wants  to stay with her friends and the only club she has ever played for.

We want her to be challenged and play at a higher level to help her develop but again DD wants to stay with her friends..what would you do?


----------



## Surfref (Dec 17, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> Tryouts are here!! Ok so here's the question on what would you do?
> 
> DD was offered a spot at her existing club for the B team which might play sdda 2 this year. It would be her 4th year on the same B team. She is currently a player that gets 100% playing time and is an impact player for her Team.
> 
> ...


How old is she?  Is this the parents wanting their daughter to play at a higher level or does the player want to play at a higher level?  If your daughter is having fun playing and likes her coach and teammates, than why change.


----------



## CaliKlines (Dec 17, 2017)

We had this dilemma with our daughter as well. She played on a crummy ECNL team and was recruited to an extremely strong, national championship caliber SCDSL team.  She was nervous to leave her friends but she also knew that if she wanted to improve she have to play with better players. She didn’t know a soul on the new team, but thankfully they were very welcoming and she developed friendships quickly.  And she was able to keep the friendships from the previous team and is still really tight to this day with many of those players. Depending on the coaching situation and their style of play and of course the age group...U12 and below, stay and let her have fun with friends. U14 and up, move her...U13, move her if it is a really good opportunity.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> Tryouts are here!! Ok so here's the question on what would you do?
> 
> DD was offered a spot at her existing club for the B team which might play sdda 2 this year. It would be her 4th year on the same B team. She is currently a player that gets 100% playing time and is an impact player for her Team.
> 
> ...


Does the current club have an “A” team?  Has she ever played with that team?  Can you see if she can be considered to train with them once in a while?  Play with them in Spring friendlies and summer tournaments?   Get club passed once in a while during the season?

You’d think the club would have already been thinking about those options, but sometimes they need a little reminder.


----------



## Desert619 (Dec 17, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Does the current club have an “A” team?  Has she ever played with that team?  Can you see if she can be considered to train with them once in a while?  Play with them in Spring friendlies and summer tournaments?   Get club passed once in a while during the season?
> 
> You’d think the club would have already been thinking about those options, but sometimes they need a little reminder.



Her current club has 4 teams in her age bracket. The club doesn't  invite their B team players to their A team practices, summer tournaments etc. They prefer to scout outside players before they look at their B team players. 


The other club has just 1 team in their age bracket and it's a sdda 1 Team. She has already practiced and played with them and would fit in perfectly.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 17, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> Her current club has 4 teams in her age bracket. The club doesn't  invite their B team players to their A team practices, summer tournaments etc. They prefer to scout outside players before they look at their B team players.
> 
> 
> The other club has just 1 team in their age bracket and it's a sdda 1 Team. She has already practiced and played with them and would fit in perfectly.


It sounds like you are a club that doesn't promote from within, and that could be a problem if she has aspirations for playing at a higher level.  But if she doesn't want to move clubs, then don't move clubs.  It is her journey.
PS  My daughter moved clubs and it was great for her.  It opened her eyes to whole world of soccer we hadn't been exposed to.  But it was her choice to make.


----------



## DY Soccer (Dec 17, 2017)

A few things to keep in mind...

Will she see significant playing time on the new team?  The best way to develop is to play.  If she is currently playing nearly the entire game, but the new team would only give her half or less; then moving might not be a good option.

Who are the coaches and what are their/ their clubs' philosophies?  This is a major issue.  Some clubs believe in winning at all costs.  This is not conducive to player development; especially at the younger ages.  Some clubs believe that everyone plays equal amounts regardless of impact on outcomes.  This is not conducive at older ages as it doesn't promote the importance of tactics, winning, and internal competition.

Why is she playing the game?  If she is just there for the fun and friendship reasons, then why move her.  If she is playing because she has an internal drive to be the best player she can be, then consider the option of moving.

This is not an easy question to answer.  However, I think you should speak with the DOC or Age Group Coordinator and the "A" team coach.  While it may seem like her current club doesn't look to promote from within, they may just struggle to recognize, identify, or have time to spend with the "B" team.  Speak with them and give them the opportunity to have a look at her,

I think it is important to look out for the needs and wants of your child first.  Regardless of level, club, or coach; it is of the utmost importance that she enjoys herself.

Sorry for the long winded response, but this is a tough spot you are in.  Kudos to you for reaching out to the community for further advice.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 17, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> But it was her choice to make.


Best advice here.

Ask your player, move accordingly.


----------



## mirage (Dec 18, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> ........DD was offered a spot at her existing club for the B team which might play sdda 2 this year. It would be her 4th year on the same B team........


Just stop there.

There is absolutely NOTHING your current coach can offer after 2 years, let alone 4 years.

Hate to tell you but you've wasted 2 years on this team and don't waste any more time.  You cannot get time back.  This is one area where experience of a parent as an adult need to step in and make the call.  I get that she has friends on the team.  She'll make new friends and improve if you pick the right level team, where she may not play 100% time but is on the top half of the roster.

Going to the A team at the same club can be tricky and can cause ill effect on your kids relationship with her friends.  Its better to goto a new club.

Its more than time to move on.....


----------



## Desert619 (Dec 18, 2017)

Surfref said:


> How old is she?  Is this the parents wanting their daughter to play at a higher level or does the player want to play at a higher level?  If your daughter is having fun playing and likes her coach and teammates, than why change.


She will be gu11. The coach and team is changing  this year at her current club. She wants to just play. She has become a very good and skilled player over the years. She is on the fence about switching teams. I think she's scared of the change and challenge.

I would like to see her challenged and feel she is up for it. Believe me I'm the first that didn't want to push her but the coach of the flight 1 team feels she is ready and so does her current coach.


----------



## smellycleats (Dec 18, 2017)

mirage said:


> Just stop there.
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING your current coach can offer after 2 years, let alone 4 years.
> 
> ...


 I agree that it might be time for his daughter to move on. I disagree completely that the last two years have been waste of time.  If a kids not happy, especially a 10-year-old girl, she’s not going to play well. Relationships, playing time, confidence, those things are not a waste of time and if you believe that they are then I am sorry for you.


----------



## mirage (Dec 19, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> .....If a kids not happy, especially a 10-year-old girl, she’s not going to play well. Relationships, playing time, confidence, those things are not a waste of time and if you believe that they are then I am sorry for you.


Thank you for feeling sorry for me.  I need all the sympathy I can get.  Just so insecure and ignorant about how I feel around soccer.  Just need more rhetorical feedbacks like this....

Had no idea the OP was talking about 11 yrs old, since he mentioned it after my post.  Until that point no age was brought up. But now that we know the age, and another key info he left out in the original post - current situation will change and have a new coach and team (not sure what new team means... perhaps remix of A and B team now that the roster size can expand and kids have developed differently), its not the same as "staying with the current team" as described.  The shell maybe the same but not the components so it is effectively the same as new team.

As for wasting two years, given the child's age, it may or may not be true.  But I will tell you based on experience that there are many, many 11 years old that can play head and shoulders above others and have excellent skills beyond their age group.  Just need to make the call case by case, 

Generally speaking, any given youth coach have exhausted things to teach after couple of years and if the kid is any good, should move on to higher competition and new coach.  Kids get too comfortable with the old coach and lose effeteness.


----------

